# Woo Hoo! BFP!



## biscuit

Yay I got my first BFP this morning. My period was due yesterday and I have been having cramps all night so really thought AF was coming but couldn't resist doing a test this morning anyway just to be sure and what do you know, POSITIVE! Maybe I am celebrating a little early having done only one test but I'm soooo chuffed!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations to everyone else out there who got their BFP recently too and good luck to all those still trying.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Big congratulations xXx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## Carley

Congratulations :)


----------



## Barneyboo

Congratulations! x x :bfp::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cinderella08

YAY!! :bfp: YAY!!

Welcome to the 1st trimester!!


----------



## Lu28

Congrats hon!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrat! Sending you bunches of :hug: Congrats again! :happydance:


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats on your :bfp: :yipee: :hug:


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations!!


----------



## nicola647

Congratulations hunny xxxxxxx


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congratulations, its feels wonderful

C


----------



## tink

:happydance::bfp::happydance:congrats!


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS XXX


----------



## Helen_26

Congratulations hun


----------



## dannigizmo

Congratulations hun!!! xxx


----------



## biteable

aww well done,big congrats xx


----------



## butterflies

huge congrats!!!!!


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats on your BFP.


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations on your :bfp: Here's to a happy and healthy 9mths :happydance::baby::happydance::baby:


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulations on your bfp!! have a healthy nine months xxx


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations chick xxx


----------



## maz

woohoo - congratulations xx


----------



## SJK

congrats :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xxx


----------



## Rachsi

CONGRATS I AM REALLY PLEASED FOR YOU!!


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations on your :bfp: fingers crossed you have a happy and healthy 9mths.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## bird24

yay!!!! congrats x


----------



## Farie

Thats fab! congrats


----------



## porkpie1981

congrats:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lynz

congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## Belle

:wohoo: 
congratulations!! xx


----------



## ablaze

fantastic :D congrats xx


----------

